# la grande tensione ideale



## variteneqen

*S*alve, devo tradurre questa frase in inglese: 

Prima di tutto per la grande tensione ideale che nonostante tutto esisteva. 

*S*arebbe esato dire:

At first, for the great ideal tension who regardless of everything, exists.

*G*razie ragazzi/e


----------



## Tegs

Ciao Vari, ci serve anche qualche informazione a proposito del contesto. Grazie


----------



## variteneqen

Beh Tegs, si tratta del periodo di transizione dal comunismo alla democrazia in Albania e della tensione creatassi dopo il crollo del comunismo. Questa tensione viene chiamata "grande tensione ideale".


----------



## Tegs

Ok, ma allora la frase che ci hai datto, è la frase intera? Mi sembra essere parte di una frase...sarebbe utile sapere la frase intera, oppure se è già intera, allora le frasi che vengono prima e dopo quella frase. Senza più di contesto, è difficile aiutarti.


----------



## variteneqen

La frase è intera Tegs, di seguito ho scritto quelle che vengono prima e dopo. 

Penso che questa capacità sia significativa per una serie di ragioni. 

Prima di tutto per la grande tensione ideale che nonostante tutto esisteva. 

Non sto parlando dei dirigenti del governo Albanese, ma della gente che voleva cambiare.


----------



## Lorena1970

My attempt:
_First of all because of the strong ideals strain which nonethless existed_

Wait for other options!


----------



## Tegs

Grazie - il contesto è utilissimo.

First of all/Firstly, because of the great ideological tension which nevertheless/nonetheless existed.

Ho guardato in google, ma non vedo che abbiamo una frase specifica in inglese per questa "grande tensione ideale" in Albania, però ideological tension mi sembra funzionare  

Tension is something we use when there is conflict between two differing opinions/parties - more than strain


----------



## gandolfo

Ciao
My penny's worth
"Above all due to the considerable ideological tension which nevertheless/nonetheless existed."


----------



## Lorena1970

I am not so sure that "ideological tension" is the same as "tensione ideale", the latter meaning aspirations of achieving something and having  to do with ideals and not with ideologies. Do you understand my point?


----------



## Tegs

I would say this is definitely to do with ideologies:



variteneqen said:


> si tratta del periodo di transizione dal comunismo alla democrazia



Gandolfo - _considerable_ works too. As for translating prima di tutto with "above all", I thought it would be "first" since the context is "una serie di ragioni"... Perhaps we need more context. Vari - do you list more reasons after this?


----------



## variteneqen

Tegs said:


> Grazie - il contesto è utilissimo.
> 
> First of all/Firstly, because of the great ideological tension which nevertheless/nonetheless existed.
> 
> Ho guardato in google, ma non vedo che abbiamo una frase specifica in inglese per questa "grande tensione ideale" in Albania, però ideological tension mi sembra funzionare
> 
> Tension is something we use when there is conflict between two differing opinions/parties - more than strain



Tegs, non si tratta di una tensione ideologica, ma di una situazione politica che mando in rovina tutte le fabbriche, le costruzioni comuniste solo perche erano tali. Un esempio: 



In un momento di grande tensione ideale come la fine del fascismo e dell'occupazione tedesca, il comune bandì un concorso per la sistemazione delle cave ardeatine.


----------



## Lorena1970

variteneqen said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> In un momento di grande tensione ideale come la fine del fascismo e dell'occupazione tedesca, il comune bandì un concorso per la sistemazione delle cave ardeatine.


Questo conferma che _tensione ideale_ significa _aspirazioni al cambiamento dettate da una spinta idealista_, da nuovi ideali, e assolutamente NON da ideologie.


----------



## gandolfo

Well "great ideals tension" makes no sense at all in English....



> ma di una situazione politica che mando in rovina tutte le fabbriche, le costruzioni comuniste solo perche erano tali.




Give us an alternative phrase that you think would express this in Italian


----------



## GavinW

This Italian adjective (ideale) is a real b***h of a word to translate, and there are no easy answers. I warn people not to expect an off-the-shelf solution for this one. We have to think laterally (with translations that may depart significantly from the literal). 
Hey, that's nice: "Lateral, not literal". ;-)


----------



## Lorena1970

I am not a native but what comes to my mind to stick to the concept (and trying to apply the "lateral thinking"  )is:_
First of all because of the thrust of strong ideals which nonethless  existed_

I am sure there are better ways to express something like that.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

GavinW said:


> This Italian adjective (ideale) is a real b***h of a word to translate, and there are no easy answers. I warn people not to expect an off-the-shelf solution for this one. We have to think laterally (with translations that may depart significantly from the literal).
> Hey, that's nice: "Lateral, not literal". ;-)


Especially when, as in this example, the meaning of the whole sentence is vague and unclear.


----------



## GavinW

Paulfromitaly said:


> Especially when, as in this example, the meaning of the whole sentence is vague and unclear.



Yes, unfortunately it appears that the person who started the thread doesn't realize that, with a difficult word like this, we need an entire paragraph (minimum) to know what's going on in the background. :-(


----------



## Tegs

Ah, thanks guys for the explanations - I take back my ideology comment  I'm at a complete loss as to the solution though. Can we get a paragraph of context Vari, then Gavin can put on his lateral thinking cap


----------



## GavinW

Tegs said:


> then Gavin can put on his lateral thinking cap



Or hand it on to someone else! ;-)


----------



## variteneqen

Si Lorena è come dire una presa di coscenza, la creazione e lo svilupparsi di nuovi ideali...


----------



## Pat (√2)

Lorena1970 said:


> _spinta idealista_, da nuovi ideali, e assolutamente NON da ideologie.



Aggiungo che "tensione ideale" non significa mai, in nessun contesto, "conflitto (latente o meno) tra ideologie".
Ciò che animava, motivava, spingeva all'azione il popolo albanese erano degli ideali, un forte idealismo (che pare avesse conservato "nonostante tutto" - immagino nonostante il clima soffocante del regime comunista), e non considerazioni utilitariste o pragmatiche o materialistiche e così via.


----------



## Lorena1970

√2 said:


> Aggiungo che "tensione ideale" non significa mai, in nessun contesto, "conflitto (latente o meno) tra ideologie".
> Ciò che animava, motivava, spingeva all'azione il popolo albanese erano degli ideali, un forte idealismo (che pare avesse conservato "nonostante tutto" - immagino nonostante il clima soffocante del regime comunista), e non considerazioni utilitariste o pragmatiche o materialistiche e così via.


 (E tanto meno deve essere scambiato con "tensione idealistica", tutt'altra storia). Credo proprio sia come tu descrivi!


----------



## longplay

Lorena1970 said:


> I am not a native but what comes to my mind to stick to the concept (and trying to apply the "lateral thinking"  )is:_
> First of all because of the thrust of strong ideals which nonethless  existed_
> 
> I am sure there are better ways to express something like that.



Secondo me la traduzione di LO1970 va bene. Vedo solo un'altra possibilità : "strong ideational tensions"... (?). Che ne pensano gli amici madre-lingua ?
PS If idea, ideals, idealism, ideologic are to be discarded.... .


----------



## london calling

Well, in that case maybe _great idealism_ or something along those lines would do the trick.

_First and foremost due to/thanks to/because of the great spirit of idealism that had nonetheless survived.
_
Too loose?

@ _ideational?_ Well, I've never that before, LP. Where did you find it?


----------



## Pat (√2)

london calling said:


> _First and foremost due to/thanks to/because of the great spirit of idealism that had nonetheless survived._



_Had survived_ sarebbe però una mia interpretazione. So mica se è corretta 
(Spero che lo sia, perché ci starebbe daddio, mi sembra )


----------



## london calling

√2 said:


> _Had survived_ sarebbe però una mia interpretazione. So mica se è corretta
> (Spero che lo sia, perché ci starebbe daddio, mi sembra )



Ma è anche la mia....


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> _First and foremost because of the great spirit of idealism that had nonetheless survived._


Non è troppo "loose" secondo me, è to the point. Mi piace.


----------



## longplay

To london calling : Webster on line : quasi-synonym of "ideal", italian "ideativo" (credo). Hope I remember it correctly !


----------



## Pat (√2)

london calling said:


> Ma è anche la mia....



Allora ci sono ottime probabilità che... 
Attendiamo fiduciose l'ok di Vari.


----------



## london calling

Merriam Webster:


Ideational:
*:* of, relating to, or produced by ideation; _broadly_ *:* consisting of or referring to ideas or thoughts of objects not immediately present to the senses​

Ideation:
*:* the capacity for or the act of forming or entertaining ideas <suicidal _ideation_>

​E anche l'Oxford li riporta. Impariamo sempre qualcosa di nuovo!.


----------



## pulteney

Continuo a pensare a: "propelling force" come possibile soluzione del problema. Che ne dite?


----------



## variteneqen

Non lo so, però the _great spirit of idealism _non mi sembra che esprima lo stesso concetto di _la grande tensione ideale. _Ma possibile che non esiste un equivalente in inglese per questa frase?! 

Un altra cosa: perchè usate il verbo 'sopravvivere' al posto di 'esistere'? Sono più che certa che 'esistere' si addice perfetamente al contesto poiché non si tratta di tramandata dal passato ma di una cosa che era parte del presente.


----------



## Lorena1970

Come Gavin ha scritto, non esiste una traduzione letterale, non avrebbe senso. Bisogna agire "lateralmente". Quindi, rimaneggiando la frase di LC, prpongo una variante:_

First and foremost because of the great  idealistic tension  that  nonetheless (still) existed.

_Come ti suona questa? 
Il terzo link parla di "idealistic tension" riferita a Kierkegaard, forse è questo tipo di tensione che intendi?
Immagino che se tu avessi detto "la grande tensione idealista" (che oltre tutto mi sembra la versione corretta, ora che ci penso: "tensione ideale" non ha molto senso!) avresti semplificato le cose.


----------



## pulteney

variteneqen said:


> Non lo so, però the _great spirit of idealism _non mi sembra che esprima lo stesso concetto di _la grande tensione ideale. _Ma possibile che non esiste un equivalente in inglese per questa frase?!


Sicuramente gli amici inglesi madrelingua mi correggeranno, ma ho paura che il concetto di "grande spinta ideale" a loro suoni tremendamente "corny".


----------



## london calling

pulteney said:


> Sicuramente gli amici inglesi madrelingua mi correggeranno, ma ho paura che il concetto di "grande spinta ideale" a loro suoni tremendamente "corny".


It sounds corny for sure! However, President Hoover used it: who am I to disagree..

But the Italian sentence doesn't sound much better (apart from the fact that you Italians say it means one thing and Vari seems to think it means something else).

Ci rinuncio. Quando avete deciso che cosa acc*** significa, sono qui.


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> _
> First and foremost because of the great idealistic tension that nonetheless (still) existed.
> _


Well, why not?


----------



## Pat (√2)

Allora: chi ha scritto questa frase? Un italiano? Se l'ha scritta un italiano (che sapeva quel che scriveva, s'intende) il significato è quello che Lorena e io s'è detto.
Nell'Italia postfascista a cui si faceva riferimento, per esempio, la gente era mossa da ideali molto forti: libertà, uguaglianza, democrazia ecc. Ergo, si può dire che ci fosse una forte tensione ideale tra la popolazione.

In Italiano, bello o brutto che sia, si dice _tensione ideale_, non "tensione idealista".

(Jo, avevamo interpretato male )


----------



## Lorena1970

√2 said:


> In Italiano, bello o brutto che sia, si dice _tensione ideale_, non "tensione idealista".



Discordo totalmente  (sorry...). Tensione ideale è un concetto della fisica. Tensione idealista è un concetto filosofico/ideologico.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Lorena1970 said:


> Discordo totalmente  (sorry...). Tensione ideale è un concetto della fisica. Tensione idealista è un concetto filosofico/ideologico.



Assolutamente no, Lo. "Tensione idealista" è un pasticcio. L'espressione corretta, anche in filosofia, è _tensione ideale._


----------



## Lorena1970

√2 said:


> L'espressione corretta, anche in filosofia, è _tensione ideale._


Google ti dà ragione, e io non posso esimermi. Mi suonava male perché la collegavo alla tensione ideale della fisica. My fault.


----------



## Pat (√2)

E se fosse che qualche italiano dice "tensione idealista" perché lo ricalca dall'inglese? _Idealistic tension_ o _Idealistic strain?
_London non ha obiettato, sicché...


----------



## velisarius

I think maybe the answer is to be found in Communist jargon. I had a look in Google booksearch,typing in "tensione ideale" where I came up with "riformismo povero di tensione ideale e di capacità realizzatrice", a quote from "Storia del Socialismo Italiano-da Turati al dopo Craxi". Elsewhere, "The theory and practice of Marxism require the inner tension of ideal and reality". 

There is also a tantalising note no. 19 to "Italo Calvino and the Compass of Literature" by Eugenio Bolongaro- the note says "Questa è infatti la tensione ideale che s'è logorata...:è la crisi dello spirito revoluzionario. Rivoluzionario è chi non accetta il dato naturale e storico e vuole cambiarlo." Unfortunately the (English) text the note refers to is not shown.

I suspect the original for this phrase is German or Russian.


----------



## Lorena1970

Comunque sia al post #36 c'è la possibile soluzione alla tua traduzione...


----------



## variteneqen

Mi chiedevi di postare l'intero paragrafo:

Penso che questa capacità sia significativa per una serie di ragioni. 

Prima di tutto per la grande tensione ideale che nonostante tutto esisteva. 

Non sto parlando dei dirigenti del governo Albanese, ma della gente che voleva cambiare.


----------



## variteneqen

V2, questa frase è stata scritta da un italiano, e per l'aggiunta un professore di sociologia quindi mi sa che non ci sono di questi problemi.
Sono d'accordo con te, non c'entra niente la tensione idealistica.


----------



## GavinW

Hi Vait. This is your post 5:


variteneqen said:


> La frase è intera Tegs, di seguito ho scritto quelle che vengono prima e dopo.
> 
> Penso che questa capacità sia significativa per una serie di ragioni.
> Prima di tutto per la grande tensione ideale che nonostante tutto esisteva.
> Non sto parlando dei dirigenti del governo Albanese, ma della gente che voleva cambiare.



This is your post 44:


variteneqen said:


> Mi chiedevi di postare l'intero paragrafo:
> 
> Penso che questa capacità sia significativa per una serie di ragioni.
> Prima di tutto per la grande tensione ideale che nonostante tutto esisteva.
> Non sto parlando dei dirigenti del governo Albanese, ma della gente che voleva cambiare.



Hai dato le stesse frasi 2 volte. Non erano sufficienti la prima volta, e non sono sufficienti la seconda volta. Se vuoi aiutarci ad aiutarti, devi darci di piu'. Ad esempio (ma è solo uno di tanti dubbi qui), non possiamo sapere a che cosa si riferisce "questa capacità". Perchè non vuoi dirci di più? E' bizzarro da parte tua! Si chiede solo un po' di collaborazione, se no non risolveremo mai la questione, che pure ormai interessa a tanti, e servirà a molti di più!
Dico questo amichevolmente, s'intende, ma anche con un pizzico di frustrazione...


----------



## variteneqen

GavinW said:


> Hi Vait. This is your post 5:
> 
> 
> This is your post 44:
> 
> 
> Hai dato le stesse frasi 2 volte. Non erano sufficienti la prima volta, e non sono sufficienti la seconda volta. Se vuoi aiutarci ad aiutarti, devi darci di piu'. Ad esempio (ma è solo uno di tanti dubbi qui), non possiamo sapere a che cosa si riferisce "questa capacità". Perchè non vuoi dirci di più? E' bizzarro da parte tua! Si chiede solo un po' di collaborazione, se no non risolveremo mai la questione, che pure ormai interessa a tanti, e servirà a molti di più!
> Dico questo amichevolmente, s'intende, ma anche con un pizzico di frustrazione...



Salve Gavin. In primo luogo hai ragione, vi ho fornito le stesse frasi perche pensavo che poteva esserci qualche problema nel trovarle. Comunque, questo fa parte della mia mancanza d'esperienza nell' usare questo forum. 

In secondo luogo, questa frase oppure frasi, sono parte di un documentario sullo stato dell' industria tessile in Albania dopo il crollo del comunismo. Allora, "questa capacità" si riferisce ad pensiero precedente del professore il quale dice che gli albanesi sono gente che hanno una grande capacità di riprendersi da situazioni che in un modo o nell' altro farebbero crollare ogni altro stato o governo. 

Spero di essere stata un po più chiara...


----------



## GavinW

variteneqen said:


> Comunque, questo fa parte della mia mancanza d'esperienza nell' usare questo forum.



Capisco. Allora ti posso dire che quando uno sollecita "più contesto", ciò significa che devi citare il brano originale, cioè le parole stesse usate dell'autore. Invece ora hai fornito un breve riassunto del significato del pensiero di chi parla. Ma non insisto, perchè potrei dare l'impressione di essere.... appunto troppo insistente!

Per la traduzione di "ideale", suggerisco vivamente il sostantivo "ideas". Il significato è quello. Con buona pace di chi vorrebbe trovare un aggettivo inglese per l'aggettivo italiano. E' noto il problema di traduzione relativo all'aggettivo "ideale". C'è un forte rischio di un errore di significato, e di interpretazione. Ad esempio, personalmente sono persuaso che in Albania in quel momento la gente si appassionava a delle idee, in assoluto, e non tanto per determinati "ideali". Anche se i due concetti sono connessi, ovviamente. Questo perchè il Comunismo aveva represso la possibilità di esprimere delle idee in assoluto. Con la fine del Comunismo, si sprigionarono in Albania delle idee (politiche, sociali e probabilmente anche culturali), delle idee nuove. In altre parole c'era un grosso fermento di idee, concetti nuovi, da esplorare e capire. Si perseguivano idee, non ideali (cioè non soltanto ideali, o non ancora ideali). 

E' la mia interpretazione, suffragata anche da tanti altri contesti apparenetemente simili visti in passato. Ma ripeto: l'ideale (!) sarebbe avere tutto il testo originale, per essere ancora più sicuri. (Ma capisco: è un documentario, forse non hai la versione digitale a portata di mano, o di tastiere...). 

Dunque per me la traduzione ruota intorno all'abbinamento di due sostantivi: "tension" e "ideas". "Tensione" potrebbe diventare "ferment", oppure "struggle" (?), o qualcos'altro. Perchè in inglese non si capisce altrimenti. In generale, trovo comunque che la frase italiana in questione sia molto densa, e concisa, e forse andrebbe "spacchettata" (spiegata cioè con una frase un pochino piu' esteso) in inglese.
HTH (hope this helps).


----------



## Pat (√2)

GavinW said:


> c'era un grosso fermento di idee, concetti nuovi, da esplorare e capire. Si perseguivano idee, non ideali (cioè non soltanto ideali, o non ancora ideali).



Gavin, a giudicare da quel che Varitenequen ha scritto (e che questo sociologo avrebbe detto), non stavano esplorando delle idee: volevano cambiare pelle all'Albania. La gente lo voleva. Non si lasciano fallire le aziende comuniste perché si stanno esplorando dei concetti: si lasciano fallire perché c'è una forza potente che guida le tue azioni, nel bene e nel male, e questa forza è un ideale.
Insomma: se in Gran Bretagna una persona è spinta da forti ideali, agisce in base a degli ideali e agisce perché diventino realtà, tende alla realizzazione di quegli ideali, si muove in quella direzione, come lo dite? In questo momento mi viene in mente "commitment to ideals", ma...


----------



## GavinW

√2 said:


> Gavin, a giudicare da quel che Varitenequen ha scritto...



I take your point, but I continue to believe that:
a) ideas, by themselves, are enough to make you do all those things. In other words, yes, ideals are usually much stronger, but they are also more specific, more fully-formed, and geared towards achieving specific, pre-determined goals. I don't know that our sociologist was necessarily referring to the presence among the general Albanian public of such ideals. 
b) the adjective "ideale" is often used to refer generally to the "world of ideas". In this respect, the adjective "ideale" behaves differently from the noun "ideale".


----------



## pulteney

velisarius said:


> I suspect the original for this phrase is German or Russian.


I'd say German: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_idealism

I see the discussion has gained momentum and more info is available. 

"Ideal tension" is a sociological concept, too, while "idealistic" is mainly a philosophical concept (see Idealism above). 

Evidence here: http://hirr.hartsem.edu/ency/ferrarotti.htm

1. By criticizing Benedetto Croce's *idealistic* approach, which effectively reduced sociology to a pseudoscience, Ferrarotti restored its scientific status both in the academic field and in the wider cultural debate 
2. Ferrarotti's theoretical approach to sociology combines the empirical observation of social reality with "*ideal tension*," that is, social and political commitment.

Please note that:

1. Benedetto Croce was an Italian philosopher;
2. Ferrarotti is a major Italian sociologist. His major works are devoted to working class movements, social marginality, power stratification and conflict, and the social dimensions of the sacred in contemporary society.

Hope this helps.


----------



## longplay

Sorry .I don't see why "idealist" "idealistic" "ideal" and "ideology" are rejected . Ideology is (or should be) "talking about ideas"of Communism or Liberalism or whatever else .
Deep philosofical roots, maybe (something I don't believe in ) or pragmatic rejection of any "inside(outside)-consistent set of ideas" (?)..
I like the first LO1970 's translation , in general (my post 23). Cordialità a tutti.
PS Pulteney : grazie per il chiarimento sociologico.


----------



## velisarius

Pulteney's post #52 is most informative. In the" Encyclopedia of Religion and Society", Swatos,Kiristo, I find :

"Ferrarotti's theoretical approach to sociology combines the empirical observation of social reality with ideal tension,that is,social and political commitment."

So this seems to be a term particular to Ferrarotti and has already been translated into English as "ideal tension", so it's legitimate to translate it as such , since in the documentary it is a sociologist speaking. I don't think there's any need to translate it into "real" English.


----------



## pulteney

Thank you velisarius, I'm glad you agree with my point.


----------



## Pat (√2)

velisarius said:


> So this seems to be a term particular to Ferrarotti



I can assure you it's not. It's not a "sociological concept" either


----------



## pulteney

√2 said:


> I can assure you it's not. It's not a "sociological concept" either


What term is that, then? Political science?


----------



## Pat (√2)

pulteney said:


> What term is that, then? Political science?



Penso che l'origine sia proprio nel pensiero filosofico***, ma non posso giurarci. So che non è un concetto coniato dalla sociologia, e tanto meno da Ferrarotti, perché sono una sociologa 

*** Idealismo tedesco, forse?


----------



## pulteney

√2 said:


> perché sono una sociologa


Fico, siamo in due  Uni Trento e Uni Bath.


----------



## variteneqen

velisarius said:


> Pulteney's post #52 is most informative. In the" Encyclopedia of Religion and Society", Swatos,Kiristo, I find :
> 
> "Ferrarotti's theoretical approach to sociology combines the empirical observation of social reality with ideal tension,that is,social and political commitment."
> 
> So this seems to be a term particular to Ferrarotti and has already been translated into English as "ideal tension", so it's legitimate to translate it as such , since in the documentary it is a sociologist speaking. I don't think there's any need to translate it into "real" English.




Beh, grazie Velisarius. Penso che questa citazione di Ferrarotti, secondo la quale l'espressione "tensione ideale" è già tradotta in inglese come "ideal tension" penso che sia più che sufficiente a decidere che è la migliore delle ipotesi. 
Adesso rimarrebbe soltanto il problema del aggettivo "grande"... 
Ditemi, che ne pensate di "extended"?

First and foremost because of the extended ideal tension that nonetheless existed.


----------



## pulteney

Non parlerei di "extended" (mi fa pensare a family, play, size). Penso che già "ideal tension" descriva un concetto non esattamente leggero. Mi fermerei lì. Puoi fare a meno dell'aggettivo?


----------



## variteneqen

Stavo pensando la stessa cosa, però mi viene un dubbio: chi parla non si riferisce ad una semplice "tensione ideale" anche se le "tensioni ideali" non sono mai una cosa da poco. 
Forse dovrei farne a meno ma ho pensato a questo aggettivo perchè chi parla si riferisce ad una situazione che coinvolge molte persone...


----------



## pulteney

Giocati la carta "collective"


----------



## velisarius

varitenegen, please don't thank me for the reference to Ferrarotti, thank pulteney.              

  "Due to an extensive 'ideal tension' that held in spite of all difficulties."  Would be my suggestion,but I am not at all satisfied with it.


----------



## variteneqen

No way! Meglio buttare nella spazzatura l'aggettivo

Grazie per la citazione di Ferrarotti! 
Velasirius è stato molto carino a mettere in evidenza l'enesimo casino che faccio in questo forum


----------



## variteneqen

velisarius said:


> varitenegen, please don't thank me for the reference to Ferrarotti, thank pulteney.
> 
> "Due to an extensive 'ideal tension' that held in spite of all difficulties."  Would be my suggestion,but I am not at all satisfied with it.



Nether do I.


----------



## GavinW

variteneqen said:


> Nether do I.


("Neither am I"). ;-)

In that case, I suggest a compromise: leave out "ideal tension". None of us are really happy with it. These are the reasons why:

1) It's a technical term, probably too technical for a (general interest) documentary;
2) It's a translation into English from another language;
3) It's not fixed, accepted, or clear in English.

Here's the compromise: If we do include "ideal tension", give a gloss (short definition) immediately after, to explain what it means. We have a gloss already, given above ("social and political commitment"). I might prefer "involvement" rather than "commitment", but that's a small point. 

Actually, my favourite solution at this point would be to use a tweaked version of the definition as our translation: "(grande) tensione ideale" => "(mass/large-scale) involvement in politics and social ideas". 

I think we're getting close... ;-)


----------



## Pat (√2)

In queste due frasi prese da articoli di giornale - e che ho selezionato tra centinaia - io leggerei "idealistic strain" come "tensione ideale". Sbaglierei?

a) It's a position he's happy to describe as neoconservatism. "Guardian readers in particular may regard this as outrageous," he (Michael Gove) says, "but I believe there's an idealistic strain in Bush's foreign policy that I find attractive ... he is animated by an instinct to extend freedom. (The Guardian)

b) The Peace Corps was enthusiastically welcomed in 1961, responding to a deep idealistic strain that has been, for better or worse, the salient feature of U.S. foreign policy in this century. It was Kennedy's most popular program. (The San Diego Union-Tribune)


----------



## pulteney

GavinW said:


> Actually, my favourite solution at this point would be to use a tweaked version of the definition as our translation: "(grande) tensione ideale" => "(mass/large-scale) involvement in politics and social ideas".


I second that  What about "wide involvement in the social and political debate"?


----------



## london calling

Pat, I read that more as a "vena idealista" , or something like that.


----------



## pulteney

√2 said:


> In queste due frasi prese da articoli di giornale - e che ho selezionato tra centinaia - io leggerei "idealistic strain" come "tensione ideale". Sbaglierei?
> 
> a) It's a position he's happy to describe as neoconservatism. "Guardian readers in particular may regard this as outrageous," he (Michael Gove) says, "but I believe there's an idealistic strain in Bush's foreign policy that I find attractive ... he is animated by an instinct to extend freedom. (The Guardian)
> 
> b) The Peace Corps was enthusiastically welcomed in 1961, responding to a deep idealistic strain that has been, for better or worse, the salient feature of U.S. foreign policy in this century. It was Kennedy's most popular program. (The San Diego Union-Tribune)



Nei link che presenti intravedo la componente "ideologica" della politica governativa, mentre nel caso della società albanese quello che leggo è la "spinta ideale" at the grassroot level, non necessariamente codificata ed istituzionalizzata in policies. http://looneyfun.com/img01/exhausted-people08.jpg


----------



## gandolfo

pulteney said:


> I second that  What about "wide*-scale* involvement in (the) social and political debate"?



Would be acceptable..given that we're almost at 70 posts


----------



## pulteney

gandolfo said:


> Would be acceptable..given that we're almost at 70 posts


Just 70?


----------



## Pat (√2)

london calling said:


> Pat, I read that more as a "vena idealista" , or something like that.



Cosa facciamo?
- "ideal tension" non sarebbe capito, mentre in Italia "tensione ideale" è più che capito. Lo diciamo tutti i giorni che alcuni partiti dovrebbero recuperare l'antica tensione ideale, uff;
- "ampio coinvolgimento sociale e politico" non è di certo "grande tensione ideale";
- "spirit of idealism" è stato bocciato.
- "idealistic tension" non sembra essere gradito.
- (e fa troppo caldo ).


----------



## longplay

Pensa e ripensa.... Credo di aver capito le osservazioni di GavinW e l' "idealistic strain" trovato da =Pat mi piace molto più di "ideal strain"  (che rischia di essere "tensione al
livello ideale=il migliore che si possa  desiderare) con una sola (dubbia) alternativa: "idealS strain". Cari saluti.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA: Siamo a 70 post, alcuni dei quali molto off-topic o ripetitivi.
> Valutiamo bene prima di aggiungere altri messaggi, soprattutto se non fanno altro che ripetere qualcosa di già detto nei precenti commenti, che voi dovreste avere letto nella loro totalità prima di aggiungerne altri *


----------



## GavinW

Giusto, Paul. Spenderei solo una parola per bocciare "strain". Qui non ha senso. Esprimerebbe al massimo qualcosa tipo "fatica, peso".


----------



## london calling

GavinW said:


> Giusto, Paul. Spenderei solo una parola per bocciare "strain". Qui non ha senso. Esprimerebbe al massimo qualcosa tipo "fatica, peso".


I took it to mean _vena_ (see my post 69) as opposed to "fatica/peso" in the examples given below, but in any case I agree it doesn't work here.


----------



## variteneqen

london calling said:


> I took it to mean _vena_ (see my post 69) as opposed to "fatica/peso" in the examples given below, but in any case I agree it doesn't work here.



Ragazzi questa è la mia traduzione definitiva della frase:

First of all, because of the great ideal tension that existed in spite of everything.

Vi scrivo solo adesso poiche aspettavo di tradurre tutto il testo. 
Grazie a tutti, mi avete aiutato un sacco! 

A presto!


----------

